# Golf bag with TV/Radio built in



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anybody own a golf bag that has a TV/Radio/CD player built right into it. I know you're probably thinking of Caddyshack but I'm serious. If so, where did you buy it and how much did it cost you.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm wondering why you would want such a thing anyway? I would think it would be terribly distracting to your play as well as anyone else near you on the course.

I could see taking along your MP3 player or whatever if you want to listen to music while you play (via headphones or earphones), but I'd be concerned about getting hit by a cart or a stray ball if I was tuned in too loud.

I've heard of cooler bags that will fit on a golf cart and look like a mini golf bag to haul your beer along with you, but never a TV/radio/DVD setup. Good luck in finding one!


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Not only would it might distract you but it might also distract other golfers. I think you should stick to headphones if you have to listen to music to be honest.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree with sparky and cancaddy, guess one should be serious if he is in a serious game like golf... or perhaps, notmystyle is thinking of an ice-breaker after a serious golf game?


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't know, but it seems a bit of a silly thing to take with you - isn't the point of golf to focus and enjoy the GAME, not listen to some screaming songbird or watch another show?


----------



## green lea (Apr 20, 2006)

and i think its anoying when i hear people with radios golfing


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

I occasionally use an MP3 player (with earphones of course) to help me filter out distractions and help me focus, but I think a TV would be somewhat counterproductive.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Not to mention the weight of the bag.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

besides, you'll just sit there and watch better golfers hit better shots, right?


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

The time of day I play golf, all that would be on would be soap operas. I can just see it, me telling the guy playing behind "I'll putt in a second - I just have to see if Nicky is dead or if the mysterious guy who shot her just wounded her? Will she be in a coma for a long time and hover between life and death just like she has 12 times before? Will Victor kill the guy who just shot his wife and wind up in jail so he can't go see her and will her back from near-death? Was it one of the leftover mob guys who shot her?"

Don't think that would go over too well in addition to the noise issue. I didn't realize that people play radios on the course - guess no one where I play does. That shouldn't be allowed, IMHO. If I came across someone playing a radio loud enough for me to hear, I'd be tempted to sing along (now that would clear the course in a big hurry).


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I know what soap operas you watch now...

*wide grin*

heh, heh...


----------

